
Show HN: Moment, the single source of truth for all interactions with your users - momentcrm
https://www.momentcrm.com/
======
momentcrm
Hi HN,

We were frustrated at how all of the data about our customers were in
different silos, and how difficult it was to get the various systems to talk
to each other.

The idea behind Moment is that it's a single platform that covers everything
from lead gen to marketing, sales, transcribed voice/video calls, support, and
user testing. No need to pay tens of thousands for an "integration engineer".

I'd be happy to answer any questions.

~~~
detaro
Who are you? If you want to handle people's customer data, you should at least
some basic legal information on your site.

~~~
tsergiu
We're a small team from Toronto, Canada that's also behind ParseHub.

Our goal was to launch quickly and iterate, so the public-facing portion of
the site is somewhat barebones at this stage. We'll be sure to add legal info
shortly.

